# oozing silver maple



## 911crash (Nov 8, 2006)

a customer of mine showed me a tree that was oozing from under the bark in different spots the fluid was not coming from fresh cuts. it kind of smells like vinegar. you can actually hear it kinda spitting out of the tree and see bubbles. she had someone trim the tree in early spring and problem started about august. any thoughts or remedies would be helpful thanks.


----------



## treeseer (Nov 8, 2006)

sounds like a bacterial infection aka slime flux. here's one approach toward treating it in this thread:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=22166


----------



## Urban Forester (Nov 11, 2006)

It could also be just phoelm (sugars/carbs) coming through a bark crack. August in N.J. is about the time phoelm pressure would be increasing.


----------

